# Something I want to share



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Here are a couple of photos from the lease down south.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Nice shots, I like them both.

Shooter


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Good shots Shawn! 

You ready to take that camera back to Venice and get some tuna shots??


----------



## mikes451 (May 21, 2004)

What kind of cat is that ive never seen one that looks like that?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I think that is a Lynx from the shape of the ears and tail.


----------



## RSANDERS (Jan 12, 2006)

I thinking its a bobcat i shot one just like it a few weeks ago


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

We're both right:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobcat


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I first thought the bobcat was some other kind of cat due to the large ears, no fur in the ears and its extremely long legs but that is what they look like in Mexico. I saw one bobcat that was almost black.


----------



## ruran (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't normally post anything in the "photo" section, but I browse this forum pretty often trying to pick up any pointers I can. This first photo almost gives you the perspective of being in orbit looking at the planet's surface rather than a sunset or sunrise. Very Nice..... Made me look twice...


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

What was the reason for killing the Bobcat if I may ask? Was it attacking the dogs or something? Almost forgot but nice pictures, both of them. Gods handy work is awsome ain't it! To bad about the dead cat though, it pains me(actual pain) to see God's crittier's die for no good reason in some cases.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I wouldn't think that PETA tree huggers would have an interest in this board......


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess I should take the 3 bobcat mounts that i have and donate them to science? come on, really.....


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

madf1man said:


> What was the reason for killing the Bobcat if I may ask? To bad about the dead cat though, it pains me(actual pain) to see God's crittier's die for no good reason in some cases.


I guess because they are legal to hunt, he wanted a mount, he paid for a license, and he can do what he wants on his property.

Nice pics!


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

madf1man said:


> What was the reason for killing the Bobcat if I may ask? Was it attacking the dogs or something? Almost forgot but nice pictures, both of them. Gods handy work is awsome ain't it! To bad about the dead cat though, it pains me(actual pain) to see God's crittier's die for no good reason in some cases.


He killed it just to get a rise out of you.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the friendly info but the question was for the person who posted the pics. Just not a hunter myself( because of that pain I refered to) and was courious as to why.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Because they are extremely wiley and wary of humans. It is rare enough to get a look at one, let alone get a shot at one. There's a lot of hunters who will never even see on in their lifetime in TX. If you're a fisherman, it's analagous to catching a 30" Snook in Galveston on a fly in March. And, you can't get a Bobcat trophy in fake fur on a fiberglass body like you can with a fish.

Now I have a question for you; if it pains you to see such things, why do you hang around a fishing and hunting forum where such pictures are posted every day? Do you enjoy self abuse? This is a serious question, and I'm not trying to insult you, I just want to understand your motivation.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

bob cats are pretty and I always wanted to pet one, so I saw one at the lease and now I can pet it at anytime i like here at the house...and what pocketfisherman said o yea nice pictures i love the first one


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

If the bobcat ended up in a dumpster that sucks. If it ended up on a "trophy" wall, that's your choice. Personally I prefer the camera shots myself.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Good question! I actually hang out at a R/C and photography forum. While I may go up stairs once in awhile I don't go to the hunting areas. Mont thru me in their once when I asked about feeding deers and then hunting them in the same area. That ain't hunting by the way! Don't recall photo's of dead critters being shown down here during my time. Don't get me wrong,I'd rather be out in the woods by myself livin off the land instead of this sardine can we call Houston but. In this day it definantly ain't nessacary and as a hobby, killing, well thats just different strokes for folks. I never judge anyone, just try to understand em hence my original question. It never crossed my mind he'd stuff it as a trophy since my thinking would have been with a camera and tryin to preseve life in pictures. As far as the pain, it sucks, critters on the side of roads, can't even watch the graphic nature shows anymore without wantin to tear up.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thank you for the response. But, I just have to add this; for those that participates, fishing and hunting is so much more than just killing. And the one thing it has in common with photography is that you can't really understand it unless you first immerse yourself in it and give it a try.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

madf1man said:


> In this day it definantly ain't nessacary and as a hobby, killing, well thats just different strokes for folks. I never judge anyone, just try to understand em hence my original question.


I wish I could say that I never judge anyone, but the older I get, the more I find myself judging people by the way they drive!

On behalf of myself and all the people I know that hunt and fish, please don't confuse either one as a hobby of killing. That would be like calling photography a hobby of recording light. There are many experiences and emotions that go along with both, but eventually you have to close the deal somehow...

If, "In this this day it (killing) definantly ain't nessacary", I am just wondering if you are a vegetarian?

Just trying to understand.....


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

That statement refers to the fact there is a kazillion sources of food within walkin distance these days. Hunting is no longer a neccesaity, just a hobby. I myself am in no position to decide what critter needs to die for any reason accept survival or danger. I am sure there is a thrilling rush for those who enjoy it for a hobbies sake but I just don't see it is all. I am sure there are those that can't appreciate the thrill of that perfect picture and all the expense and trouble it took to get it. And none of this means I am a vegetarian. I eat plenty of meat! 

Thats just me though and in no way means others are wrong for their believes.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I must disagree. Hunting is not a hobby. By the same token it is not really a necessity anymore either. But hunting is and always will be a passion for those that enjoy the sport. It is serious business to take the life of another living creature and those that don't respect the creatures they hunt should not be hunting. I have hunted all of my life and it is part of who I am. It is part of my hertitage. I provide my family with healthy, chemical free meat that I know is safe to eat. I take pride in knowing that the animal I kill has not suffered in some dark, stinking feed lot/processing house and then mass slaughtered for consumption. Like it or not Humans are hunters. It is why we walk upright and are at the top of the food chain. It is part of our evolution and is why we are where we are today. I respect those that don't care to participate in the heritage of hunting but I also expect them to respect my heritage also. OK, I'm off my soap box.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

All I wanted to know was why the guy shot the cat!! Had no intentions of runnin an online debate about it. No disrespect or judging of anyone accept towards me has gone on here it seems. Wish I'd never asked and sorry to those whom I've appeared to upset.


----------

